# 4ftx2ftx22 :):) fish tank



## alex175 (Aug 12, 2006)

vau!! i just bought fish tank 4ft long 2 ft high and 22 wide holds about 91 galon







brand new for only 50 pound! is that good?/ how many piranhas will fit in there??


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

thats a good deal, id do 4-5 5 is pushing it so id go with 4 unless they are juvenile when u are gonna buy them cus u may loose 1.


----------



## alex175 (Aug 12, 2006)

odyssey said:


> thats a good deal, id do 4-5 5 is pushing it so id go with 4 unless they are juvenile when u are gonna buy them cus u may loose 1.


do you know any online shops where i can by piranhas??


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

where do you live? im guessing uk cus u gave the price of the tank in pounds(i am real confused now, u gave the cost of the tank in pounds but ure profile says russia??) where do you live?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats like a 120gallon in the usa


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You can put up to 5-6 Pygos (Natts "Reds" or Caribas) in there for life or a big Rhombeus or Manueli...







!


----------

